# [AutoLisp] AutoCAD: Eigenschaften eines Objektes auslesen



## HonniCilest (23. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich hoffe hier gibt es ein paar Leute, die sich mit AutoCAD und der Skriptsprache AutoLisp auskennen...

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich Eigenschaften von AutoCAD-Objekten mit Hilfe von AutoLisp (oder vielleicht einer anderen AutoCAD-Skriptsprache?) auslesen möchte. Ich konnte mir bereits eine Liste der Eigenschaften und Ihren Werten in der Kommandozeile ausgeben lassen, aber ich habe absolut keine Ahnung wie ich diese separiert bekomme. Google hat mir bisher nicht weiterhelfen können...

Please help.


----------

